# Icloud Photos Iphone



## apnotrotionses (6 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J’ai déjà cherché sur ce forum ainsi que sur de nombreux autres sans trouver de réponse claire. J’espère donc trouver une réponse ici.

J’utilise depuis peu Icloud pour le stockage de photo sur IPhone.

Je suis sur pc windows, lorsque j’ajoute manuellement des photos sur Icloud.com, je les vois bien sur mon IPhone dans les photos, cependant mon téléphone les enregistres dans l’IPhone. Cela me prend donc beaucoup d’espace mémoire.

Ma question est donc : Comment peut-on visualiser toutes les photos Icloud sans que l’IPhone les télécharge automatiquement sur le téléphone ?

Je compte acheter l’IPhone 11, est j’aimerais ne pas devoir attendre 10h que toutes les photos icloud ce télécharge et perdre toute suite une grande capacité de stockage.

Je ne sais pas si je suis assez clair, mais j’espère qu’il existe une solution à ça.

Merci d’avance pour votre retour,

Cordialement.


----------



## hercut (13 Janvier 2020)

N'étant pas très sûr de moi, car certaine fonctionnalités d'iCloud arrive encore a m'échappe, je vais essayé d'apporter un début de réponse en attendant qu'une personne puisse te dire vraiment la bonne solution ou simplement confirmer ce que je dis 

En partant du principe que tu es sur la dernière version ios.
Dans ton iPhone : Réglage / Photos
Tu as l'onglet Photos iCloud, tu le décoches.

Mais la ou est ma limité c'est que je crois qu'en faisant ça tu n'as plus de sauvegarde sur iCloud automatique de tes photos ...
Sauf le flux de photos que tu peux activer, mais les photos sont la que pour un laps de temps.

Pour résumer ce que je crois, c'est que tu n'as pas le choix, soit tu utilises iCloud pour tes photos et tu es obligé d'avoir tout sur ton téléphone, sinon juste le flux ...
Tu as quand même l'option "optimiser le stockage de mon iPhone", qui permet de garder tout avec les originaux sur le cloud et sur ton téléphone des versions en basses qualités, qui est une contrainte pour moi, car les photos ne sont donc pas belles et doivent être téléchargées, donc le jour ou tu es chez les vieux pour montrer les photos du gamin et que tu n’as pas de connexion internet ...

Pour palier à ce souci, j'utilise un autre cloud, qui stocke toutes mes photos, ce qui m'évite de me poser la question des photos supprimée sur l'iPhone et les contraintes d'icloud.


----------



## ericse (13 Janvier 2020)

iCloud est un outil de synchronisation entre iDevices, c’est son job de mettre le maximum de photos sur ton téléphone


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (15 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,

Dans les réglages d’iCloud sur iPhone, à la rubrique Photos, tu as la possibilité de laisser les photos dans iCloud tout en téléchargeant des vignettes de celles-ci sur l’iPhone (optimiser le stockage). 
Il faut garder à l’esprit tout de même que, dès lors qu’une photo est ouverte sur l’iPhone, l’appareil est contraint de la télécharger. Pour conserver du stockage sur ton appareil, il ne faut donc pas ouvrir les photos inutilement.
Par ailleurs, si ton stockage vient à manquer, IOS va automatiquement supprimer les photos de l’appareil tout en laissant celles-ci dans iCloud. Elle seront visible à nouveau sous format vignette.

Avec l’option d’optimisation et sur un nouvel appareil, IOS va télécharger une quantité limitée de photos, je dirais entre 5 et 10% du stockage total des photos. Je ne sais pas, en revanche, si cela dépend de l’espace disponible de l’iPhone ou une règle appliquée par IOS.


----------

